# Teasers pull or not pull



## BFP IV (Sep 21, 2013)

I have been trolling for several years and seem to have learned enough to catch a few fish. I never have pulled a teaser of any sort and did not know if it was worth the trouble. If it does increase your chances at fish considerabley what kind do you all recommend. Also what is the best way to rig and run them. How far behind the boat do you position it. Run one or two. I fish out of a 26 ft center console. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

You'll get a variety of responses on this , but not much beats a squid chain with an islander on the back . Right off the corner in front of your flats . Start with one and if you like it and not to difficult then add another .


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ditto above. I also like a chain with several small chuggers (I prefer the Moldcraft Super Chugger) followed by a mid sized bowling pin. Both this chain and the above mentioned are easy to clear too. I really LOVE dredges but with minimal crew or inexperienced crew, they can be a royal pain in the ass to get cleared following a hookup and scattered grass will keep you on your toes.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

We pull a set of bowling pins off the transom and squid chains from the bridge. Idk if it helps or not but it has to draw attention.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh yeah, to answer the question of how many from a 26ft CC; I would start with two and see how you do from there.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh yeah we also pull a black Bart extreme breakfast in front of short flat. We put tons of crap in the water lol. It takes some experience to get them running right without interfering and some more experience to get them cleared when a fish hits but you'll figure it out.


----------



## BFP IV (Sep 21, 2013)

How far back should they be positioned and do you run them at the same distance or stagger them. I know this is elementary to most but thanks for all the input.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

If teasers pulled from the riggers personally I like them at the same distance , mainly cause when your waiting to bait and switch your eyes are focused on just left to right instead of back- forth- left and right . To me it makes it easier to see. As for transom teasers I only like one biggun


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

start with one, get used to it, then add another; pick which side you like best, or run it down the middle with either your flat(stern) lines close to it, or your rigger lines.

I stagger them by about 10-20'.

catch 'em up.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Chris V said:


> Ditto above. I also like a chain with several small chuggers (I prefer the Moldcraft Super Chugger) followed by a mid sized bowling pin. Both this chain and the above mentioned are easy to clear too. I really LOVE dredges but with minimal crew or inexperienced crew, they can be a royal pain in the ass to get cleared following a hookup and scattered grass will keep you on your toes.


How do you attach a hook to the bowling pin? Trebble?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

301bLLC said:


> How do you attach a hook to the bowling pin? Trebble?


 No hook, its a teaser


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't make it more complicated than you and crew can handle. I love teasers, but don't use them on my boat. Reason, short handed on experience. I think you have to have two on deck with experience to handle baits and teasers. If a fish only wants the teaser, you have to do a bait and switch, that takes two. If you only use bridge teasers you don't need two on deck, assuming the bridge is always manned.

I run 3 lures (teasers with hooks) and 5 baits. That is as complicated as I can get and be effective.

Tight lines


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

On of mine is a squid chain and one of my small/medium lures right behind it...with a hook.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

These Tournament Cable Gooney Bird teasers are pretty wild but I just haven't convinced myself to pull the trigger on them.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgBiQoiqylg


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Kim said:


> These Tournament Cable Gooney Bird teasers are pretty wild but I hust haven't convinced myself to pull the trigger on them.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgBiQoiqylg


Yeh, that video hooked me this morning. I ordered the Carlson Cormorant wood ones that should act just like those Goonies. I ordered the 13" rigged in cable, painted Dolphin. Come October we'll have to practice deploying and retrieving.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Awesome Pat I can't wait to see how they do.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've pulled the gooney birds. Lot of action but I'm not sure I've really raised anything with them.


----------

